# Low Ferretin Levels and Infertility



## Sparky67

I was talking to someone about this in a thread somewhere, and now I can't find where it was!

I have been to the GP today for other tests, but I mentioned this while I was there. We checked previous tests and previously my ferretin has been around 20, so although that is just about scrapes in as OK, anything under about 40 can be a problem for fertility.

The doctor is going to test my iron and ferretin levels again, to see whether I need supplements.

Thanks to whoever it was that mentioned this!! :thumbup:


----------



## Minno

Hi Sparky - it was me I think. Ferritin of 20 is borderline low normal (range from 25-350) but anything less than 40, some docs even think 50, is sub-optimal for fertility and can practically render you infertile. Its so easily remedied too with iron supplements. I'm on 25 and hopefully climbing.
Really pleased the info helped and that you get your bfp soon :) xxx


----------



## bdwell1904

Just wanted to share...
https://www.sharedjourney.com/iron.html

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm


----------



## Minno

Wow thanks BD. That was really interesting to read. Just goes to show how something as simple as low iron can have such a massive impact.
My friend at work just went through two rounds of IVF and one egg donation with no success only to find, after asking, that her ferritin was at 17! Unbelievable. She is now trying the egg donation again after a course of iron tablets. Will post the outcome in Sept.
meanwhile...my own wait continues :(
How are you doing this cycle?


----------



## Minno

BTW, I've also read Marily Glenville's book Natural Solutions to Infertility, and would thoroughly recommend it to all the ladies here. I'm not a fantastic follower of natural solutions but a lot of what she says in her book made sense to me. I'm trying to follow at least some of her suggestions.


----------



## trulyn80

Hi.
I stumbled across this forum whilst searching for info on the ferritin topic.
Just a quick bit of history. I had a missed miscarriage back in December 2010 and we have been trying again for just short of two years now.
We've had all the tests and sit in the unexplained category!! Offered Clomid but im not a lover of tablets, so have held off...as its happened before.
Anyway, I recently visited an acupuncturist who first looked at my tongue and asked whether I had iron issues. I dont think I do, but she suggested gentle iron (Floradix) which I've been taking for just over a month and a half. Although now having read the symptoms of this, I think I might have a slight deficiency.
I then thought I would ask for my ferritin levels to be tested as I had read about that impacting fertility. They came back at 27, in the 'normal' range, but my doctor said I need to be around 40, ideally 50. So it makes me wonder what my levels were like prior to the Floradix! I'm now on ferrous sulphate tablets. Looking back I'm guessing the miscarriage has had this impact on me, but I was offered no advice at the time. 
Coincidentally I had my follow up app at the specialists today and when I mentioned ferritin, told me that they don't get concerned about that!!! 
I'm still going to continue with the iron tablets as I don't understand how they can just send you away with no further help...just Clomid or ivf!! 
So sorry for the short story but I just wondered whether anybody had any success after iron supplements that raised their ferritin levels?


----------



## bettybee1

hmmmm how does low ferrtin hinder fertitlty ???

becoz ferrtin is just your bodies backup stores ?

when i got pregnant with my dd my ferrtin was 15 

iv being trying now with no luck for 1 year and my ferrtin levels were 17 last april and have being on ferrous fumrate for months and still havent got preg i cant seem the significance too fertilty unless your actual HB was lowx


----------



## trulyn80

Ferritin affects the quality of the eggs. My HB was borderline last March.

All I know is since taking the Flurodix and the ferrous sulphate they have certainly made a difference to my cycles. I used to be anywhere between 24 and 28 days, since taking the iron they have been bang on 26 days and I definitely don't feel as wiped out as I used to!

I'm going to give it a go for a few months, as in my situation I guess it makes sense after excessive bleeding after the miscarriage.


----------



## bettybee1

It's good too know that it effects the quilaty off eggs , I'am on ferrous funrate anyway but my stores always seem lower than normal . 

Does the Floridx liquid work are you taking that's and te ferrous together ?? X


----------



## trulyn80

No, I'm just taking the tablets at the moment as I didn't want to overdo it!!
I'm going to get my ferritin checked again in a couple of weeks to see if it has increased.
I do feel better and my brittle nails are no longer brittle! Another symptom of iron deficiency!!
If you have the correct level of Iron but your stores are low it's classed as an iron deficiency, rather than anaemia or anything else.
With regards to your stores still being low, have you been tested for gluten intolerance? 
Only coeliacs disease can affect how your gut absorbs vitamins and nutrients etc.x


----------



## bettybee1

Can it ? Hmm I may ask the docter about that !! Thanks 

My docter said my ferrtin being low isn't a medical condition but I begged too differ didn't no gluten intorlemce could affect it tho .


----------



## trulyn80

My doctor was fantastic about the ferritin. She said it definitely wanted to be around the 40/50 mark.. I've read quite a number of other forums where ferritin has been an issue.
I only looked into it after my acupuncturist mentioned it too!

I only found out about coeliacs through the iron thing. If you search online for it, there are numerous posts about it affecting fertility. One of the symptoms in the coeliac organisation website itself is infertility.

In terms of our situation, we've had all the tests and seeing as though I've been pregnant before there has got to be something and it kind of makes sense that it could be a deficiency in something!


----------



## tdp

Ladies, low ferritin stores stops the lining of the uterus from thickening and makes it impossible for the fertilised egg to implant. This means that even if you do IVF, it will most likely fail. If your reproductive specialist is telling you there is no link, I'd be seriously questioning their education or their motives. There are enough medical studies out there that show a definite link between low ferritin stores and unexplained fertility. Take charge of your health, inform yourself and find someone who will work with you to gain the knowledge that they need to help you rather than fobbing you off. Your ferritin needs to be above 50.


----------



## Hope3

Thanks Trulyn for resurrecting this thread.

I've never heard of Ferretin and the possible link to unexplained infertility. I've just looked up they symptoms of anaemia on the UK's NHS website and I do have some of the symptoms. I've never been tested for it and no doctor has ever mentioned it.

My periods aren't as heavy or last as long as they used to but I just put that down to age. It did occur to me that my womb lining may not be thick enough if it is shedding quickly. 

Looks as though I'll be adding to my supplements.


----------



## trulyn80

Hope3, I would certainly ask for your ferritin levels to be checked, as you can either get gentle iron supplements or stronger, such as ferrous sulphate, which I am on.
After 10 weeks of being on the FS my ferritin is now up to 60, so I'm really pleased with that. 
I'm just thankful that my acupuncturist mentioned iron in the first place!!


----------

